# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  OFFICAL- 2006 Olympia Thread

## SVTMuscle*

The competitor's
Ronnie Coleman USA 2005 Mr. Olympia 1st place Jay Cutler USA 2005 Mr. Olympia 2nd place Gustavo Badell Puerto Rico 2005 Mr. Olympia 3rd place Gunter Schlierkamp Germany 2005 Mr. Olympia 4th place Victor Martinez USA 2005 Mr. Olympia 5th place Dennis James Germany 2005 Mr. Olympia 6th place Lee Priest Australia 2006 Ironman Pro 1st place David Henry Jr. USA 2006 Ironman Pro 2nd place Troy Alves USA 2006 Ironman Pro 3rd place Dexter Jackson USA 2006 Arnold Classic 1st place Branch Warren USA 2006 Arnold Classic 2nd place Melvin Anthony USA 2006 Arnold Classic 5th place Mustafa Mohammad Jordan 2006 San Francisco 4th place Ronnie Rockel Germany 2006 Australia Pro 1st Vince Taylor USA 2006 Australia Pro 3rd Darrem Charles Trinidad 2006 Colorado Pro 2nd Bill Willmore USA 2006 New York Pro 5th Toney Freeman USA 2006 Europa Super Show 1st Quincy Taylor USA 2006 Europa Super Show 2nd Johnnie Jackson USA 2006 Europa Super Show 3rd King Kamali USA 2006 Montreal Pro 4th


Predictions???

1. Ronnie
2. Jay
3. Dexter
4. Gustavo
5. Branch

----------


## hardgainer12

i hope someone random wins. maybe it will spice things up. im getting bored of the ronnie winning and jay complaining thing. maybe branch

----------


## SVTMuscle*

That would be awesome, but it wont happen. 

Ronne is gonna come in at over 300 pounds this year sources are saying, so maybe he'll come in off with a big gut, but..... as long as he comes in 90% or better, no one will touch him

----------


## FullMoonHowlingWolf

The only way that Ronnie loses is if he doesn't show up!

----------


## SVTMuscle*

^ ^ Thats 100% true

----------


## Ih8urdsm

> The competitor's
> Ronnie Coleman USA 2005 Mr. Olympia 1st place Jay Cutler USA 2005 Mr. Olympia 2nd place Gustavo Badell Puerto Rico 2005 Mr. Olympia 3rd place Gunter Schlierkamp Germany 2005 Mr. Olympia 4th place Victor Martinez USA 2005 Mr. Olympia 5th place Dennis James Germany 2005 Mr. Olympia 6th place Lee Priest Australia 2006 Ironman Pro 1st place David Henry Jr. USA 2006 Ironman Pro 2nd place Troy Alves USA 2006 Ironman Pro 3rd place Dexter Jackson USA 2006 Arnold Classic 1st place Branch Warren USA 2006 Arnold Classic 2nd place Melvin Anthony USA 2006 Arnold Classic 5th place Mustafa Mohammad Jordan 2006 San Francisco 4th place Ronnie Rockel Germany 2006 Australia Pro 1st Vince Taylor USA 2006 Australia Pro 3rd Darrem Charles Trinidad 2006 Colorado Pro 2nd Bill Willmore USA 2006 New York Pro 5th Toney Freeman USA 2006 Europa Super Show 1st Quincy Taylor USA 2006 Europa Super Show 2nd Johnnie Jackson USA 2006 Europa Super Show 3rd King Kamali USA 2006 Montreal Pro 4th
> 
> 
> Predictions???
> 
> 1. Ronnie
> 2. Jay
> 3. Dexter
> ...


1. Ronnie
2. Jay
3. Victor Martinex
4. Dexter
5. Dennis James

----------


## RuhlFreak55

i think you're forgetting someone........Markus!!!!!!!....he'll be qualified by the end of the month

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> i think you're forgetting someone........Markus!!!!!!!....he'll be qualified by the end of the month


 :LOL:   :LOL:  o yeah, maybe he can squeeze in there in between Tai boxer and GSXXR

----------


## RuhlFreak55

psh....he's gonna place good this year......top 5 i'm predicting

----------


## Superhuman

My Prediction...

1. Jay Cutler
2. Ronnie Coleman
3. Gustavo Badel
4. Dexter Jackson
5. Branch Warren

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> My Prediction...
> 
> 1. Jay Cutler
> 2. Ronnie Coleman
> 3. Gustavo Badel
> 4. Dexter Jackson
> 5. Branch Warren


wanna do a wager that wont happen  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## MrMent1on

> My Prediction...
> 
> 1. Jay Cutler
> 2. Ronnie Coleman
> 3. Gustavo Badel
> 4. Dexter Jackson
> 5. Branch Warren


Poor guy, be realistic, I bet you your one of those guys every year you've been in denial. as long as Ronnie competes Jay will never win. NEVER. its not even close, but your denial will tell you it is. even Dorian Yates said it. Jay Doesnt even come close to beating Ronnie, even Jay knows that so how come you dont know that?

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> Poor guy, be realistic, I bet you your one of those guys every year you've been in denial. as long as Ronnie competes Jay will never win. NEVER. its not even close, but your denial will tell you it is. even Dorian Yates said it. Jay Doesnt even come close to beating Ronnie, even Jay knows that so how come you dont know that?


haha true that. even if we cancel out the fact Ronnie is going to win because he's ronnie.. 
Jay's back cant touch Ronnies, or his quads.

----------


## Undecided09

isn't it really disheartening to these guys to know that at this stage of BBing theres nothing more they can do, their genetics just simply aren't as good?? How can you prepare for the O knowing that?? Just Curious...I mean obviously its just an honor to be in it, but for the guys that are really going out to win it, thats gotta hurt u know??

~M.A.D.

----------


## Superhuman

well in my opinion Ronnie just does not have a good midsection at all. 

Bodybuilding is not a competition to see how big you can get either, it's about the entire package AND how you present it on stage. I also think Ronnie's posing routines have been absolutely terrible - especially when he came out with a robe and hat and tried to move to "I'm a King"

Jay looks so much better, and he has grown a lot over the last year. Jay has better striations and shape to his muscles - All ronnie has on jay is size, and like I said it's not all about how big you are.

----------


## pepperoni

> haha true that. even if we cancel out the fact Ronnie is going to win because he's ronnie.. 
> Jay's back cant touch Ronnies, or his quads.


I have to disagree, I think Jay has the superior Quads for sure. Also better abs and tri's.

----------


## CSAR

Fact: the majority of Mr. Olympia contests have been won by 4 men (Arnold, Haney, Yates, and Ronnie). It's near impossible to unseat a reigning champion.

IMO, there have been a couple times I thought these guys shouldn't have won, especially Yates after he tore a couple different muscles and Ronnie when he shows up with gyno and a gut.

I fully agree with Superhuman and pepperoni. I think Jay's a better overall bodybuilder. While Jay might not be as massive as Ronnie, he has a much better combination of size, shape, condition, and symmetry. Ronnie's a mass monster to be sure, but shouldn't the ultimate bodybuilding contest be about more than just showing up weighing 300 lbs.? Unfortunately, until the Mr. O judges rotate, Ronnie will most likely win again. But I'm still rootin' for Jay!!

----------


## *Narkissos*

I may be mistaken.. but saying Ronnie is a Mass Monster when Jay is inches shorter and about the same weight is like calling the Sun the Moon.  :LOL:  

Jay is a mass Monster weight wise.. but Ronnie just looks denser.. His musculature is more mature and 'pops'.. while some of Jay's muscles seem to flatten out accross the torso. My biggest prob with Ronnie is his piss-poor posing.

His ab-structure i have no prob with. I mean c'mon.. He's got every other bodypart.. How can you fault him for one?

name a bodybuilder with zero flaws.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> well in my opinion Ronnie just does not have a good midsection at all. 
> 
> Bodybuilding is not a competition to see how big you can get either, it's about the entire package AND how you present it on stage. I also think Ronnie's posing routines have been absolutely terrible - especially when he came out with a robe and hat and tried to move to "I'm a King"
> 
> Jay looks so much better, and he has grown a lot over the last year. Jay has better striations and shape to his muscles - All ronnie has on jay is size, and like I said it's not all about how big you are.


That is true, he has a horrible midsection, his waist is probaly bigger than mine at competition, but with a 65 inch chest and 23 inch arms.... thats kinda expected unfortunately. 
I personally think Jay looks better also, I'd love to see him win, but its just not in the cards for him. 
And thats why Arnold will always better than Coleman, because Arnold didnt contain the post pregnancy distorted looking gut and big waist.

----------


## MrMent1on

> That is true, he has a horrible midsection, his waist is probaly bigger than mine at competition, but with a 65 inch chest and 23 inch arms.... thats kinda expected unfortunately. 
> I personally think Jay looks better also, I'd love to see him win, but its just not in the cards for him. 
> And thats why Arnold will always better than Coleman, because Arnold didnt contain the post pregnancy distorted looking gut and big waist.


Denial got you blind bro. Jay's waist is WIDER than Ronnie's, Jays waist is around 34 to 35 inches, damn thats wide, side by side comparison Ronnie has a better symmetry than Jay but like I said denial got you blind.

----------


## Ejuicer

> I may be mistaken.. but saying Ronnie is a Mass Monster when Jay is inches shorter and about the same weight is like calling the Sun the Moon.  
> 
> Jay is a mass Monster weight wise.. but Ronnie just looks denser.. His musculature is more mature and 'pops'.. while some of Jay's muscles seem to flatten out accross the torso. My biggest prob with Ronnie is his piss-poor posing.
> *
> His ab-structure i have no prob with. I mean c'mon.. He's got every other bodypart.. How can you fault him for one?*
> 
> name a bodybuilder with zero flaws.


His a**ominal structure isn't the greatest, but what makes the problem worse is his protruding a**omen. Plus as far as structure goes, over the years you can watch his a**ominals separate more and more as his gut increased in size.
As for flawless, the closest I would say would be flex wheeler. I can't think of any major flaws off the top of my head.

----------


## MrMent1on

Here is the proof

----------


## MrMent1on

Here's more

----------


## MrMent1on

Back

----------


## MrMent1on

LIGHTS OUT

----------


## MrMent1on

Here is where I rest my case.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

Like I said, Ronnies Legs and Back just dominates Jay's. 
And Mention I never said Jay had a small waist line! His is just as bad as Ronnies, I just over all like Jay better

----------


## Superhuman

okay now I can find some pics where jay looks better than ronnie...

----------


## MrMent1on

That first picture is quite obvious that Jay was in his stance and Ronnie was not in his stance yet, lol. look where Ronnie's arms are.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

thats also off season. not to sound like a homo... but....god damn ronnies sack looks like its ready to eat a baby!!

----------


## JohnboyF

I really want dexter to place well. But as a previous thread stated. Smaller guys dont place well when going against monsters. I hope he does finish top 5.

----------


## Undecided09

I'm a big Melvin Anthony fan personally, I know these guys "have the right" to be cocky and arrogant, Melvin Anthony does, but chooses not to, good things should happen to nice guys, oh by the way a 28 inch waist and perfect symetry is nothing to frown at either, lol...

~M.A.D.

----------


## FranKieC

When is the O and is it televised?

----------


## Ejuicer

> When is the O and is it televised?



The 30th and @ 7pm I believe. Yes, it's on ppv.

----------


## CSAR

According to the October 2006 issue of M&F (Japan), Ronnie is listed at 180cm/133.8kg (5'11"/295lbs.) while Jay is listed at 175cm/270kg (5'9"/270lbs.). 

Nark...A 25 pound difference is NOT "about the same weight," regardless of a 2 inch height difference (which IMO makes Ronnie look more massive than Jay).

No doubt that Ronnie looks denser...he's got 9 years of age/experience/muscle maturity over Jay. I agree that Jay's torso muscles tend to flatten out too.

Ronnie's got a big muscle separation in his linea alba, which makes it look like the "Alien" embryo is about to explode out of his gut. Plus he's been known to show up with gyno.

Is Ronnie more massive than Jay? YES! Does he look denser? YES! Is he favored to win? YES!

HOWEVER...IMO...Ronnie's just not aesthetically pleasing to look at. Ronnie is built like a Humvee. Jay is much more aesthetic, along with having excellent size and condition. Jay's built like a Ferrari.

Like I said before, it's near impossible to unseat a reigning Mr. O. Although Ronnie "just has to show up" to collect his Sandow, I'm hoping Jay wins.

Very good thread with nice arguments made on both sides, BTW.

----------


## Ejuicer

> According to the October 2006 issue of M&F (Japan), Ronnie is listed at 180cm/133.8kg (5'9"/295lbs.) while Jay is listed at 175cm/270kg (5'7"/270lbs.). 
> 
> Nark...A 25 pound difference is NOT "about the same weight," regardless of a 2 inch height difference (which IMO makes Ronnie look more massive than Jay).
> 
> No doubt that Ronnie looks denser...he's got 9 years of age/experience/muscle maturity over Jay. I agree that Jay's torso muscles tend to flatten out too.
> 
> Ronnie's got a big muscle separation in his linea alba, which makes it look like the "Alien" embryo is about to explode out of his gut. Plus he's been known to show up with gyno.
> 
> Is Ronnie more massive than Jay? YES! Does he look denser? YES! Is he favored to win? YES!
> ...


You're off on that. Jay is 5'9" and coleman is 5'11". 
As far as being the same size, there should be about a 10lb difference for every inch on height, so as far as their weight, it does equal out pretty closely.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

unfortuantely, IMO...neither ronnie or jay is esthetically pleasing...ronnie moreso.they are definitley huge & ripped but its getting a bit ridiculous now..I think guys like dexter etc "look" better. IMO.

----------


## stayinstacked

They wont give it to Ronnie this year, they know it will piss too many people off, they know it's time to hand it over to someone else. It's the politics of the sport, and in the IFBB it's all politics and hype.

----------


## CSAR

> You're off on that. Jay is 5'9" and coleman is 5'11". 
> As far as being the same size, there should be about a 10lb difference for every inch on height, so as far as their weight, it does equal out pretty closely.


I'm off on the inches...but I originally reported in centimeters, which are correct. I just flubbed the conversion...that's what I get for living in Japan for too long.

Are you talking about a height to weight ratio? Aren't those calculated for the average human and not professional bodybuilders whose muscles are huge with bodyfat %'s that are extremely low? In previous Olympias, Ronnie and Jay's bodyweights were closer. However, a projected 25 pound difference between Ronnie and Jay in bodyweight for the 2006 O is in effect. Ever seen a Nationals where they compare the light-heavy and heavyweights? A 2 inch height/25 lb weight differential is gonna be noticeable.

----------


## heavyhitter08

1. Ronnie Coleman
2. Jay Cutler
3.Gunter Schlierkamp
4.Gustavo Badell
5. Victor Martinez....

light weight baby!!!

i've never seen it live, but i'm ordering it this yr....

----------


## stayinstacked

I have a funny feeling that Branch Warren is going to sneak his ass into the top 5 this season, we'll see.

----------


## MrMent1on

> HOWEVER...IMO...Ronnie's just not aesthetically pleasing to look at. Ronnie is built like a Humvee. Jay is much more aesthetic, along with having excellent size and condition. Jay's built like a Ferrari.
> 
> .


Your out of your FCUKIN mind. like I said denial is blinding.

----------


## heavyhitter08

where do you think Phil Heath will place?

He beat out a proven top 10 Darrem Charles and a mass monster Dennis James????

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> where do you think Phil Heath will place?
> 
> He beat out a proven top 10 Darrem Charles and a mass monster Dennis James????


Phil *is not* competing in the Olympia

----------


## CSAR

> Your out of your FCUKIN mind. like I said denial is blinding.


Hey, hey, hey... we're all entitled to our opinions. Ronnie is awesome for sure, but IMO he isn't as aesthetic as Jay (or you for that matter - great avatar pic). I merely used an analogy that I felt was representative of my opinion, that of a Humvee vs. a Ferrari. I wouldn't mind owning either, but a Ferrari is more aesthetic than a Humvee. Again, this is just my opinion.

BTW...I have a Ph.D. in linguistics - you used the 2nd person possessive pronoun "your" incorrectly. You should have began your opening sentence with "You're." I might be anal and slightly obsessive/compulsive, but I'm not crazy.

PEACE!!!

Oh snap! I'm no longer listed as a newbie... I'm a Jr. Member! Hoo-yah!!!

----------


## THE_DOME

agreed branch in the top five 
ronnie 
jay 
branch

----------


## Undecided09

> I wouldn't mind owning either, but a Ferrari is more aesthetic than a Humvee.


My sentiments exactly, this explanation is prolly your/the best overall desrciptor of the aesthetic argument, IMO...

~M.A.D.

----------


## JohnboyF

> Hey, hey, hey... we're all entitled to our opinions. * Ronnie is awesome for sure, but IMO he isn't as aesthetic as Jay* (or you for that matter - great avatar pic). I merely used an analogy that I felt was representative of my opinion, that of a Humvee vs. a Ferrari. I wouldn't mind owning either, but a Ferrari is more aesthetic than a Humvee. Again, this is just my opinion.
> 
> BTW...I have a Ph.D. in linguistics - you used the 2nd person possessive pronoun "your" incorrectly. You should have began your opening sentence with "You're." I might be anal and slightly obsessive/compulsive, but I'm not crazy.
> 
> PEACE!!!
> 
> Oh snap! I'm no longer listed as a newbie... I'm a Jr. Member! Hoo-yah!!!


Just curious what do u mean by that? were judging muscle size, shape (symetry) etc.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> They wont give it to Ronnie this year, they know it will piss too many people off, they know it's time to hand it over to someone else. It's the politics of the sport, and in the IFBB it's all politics and hype.


that is actually a very good point, it should be interesting, i hope your right

----------


## MrMent1on

They are not going to give it to him, he will win it for himself, lol.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

That is true of course, but i think if they just didnt give it to hm because they know it'd really piss alot of ppl off would be hilarious

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> Hey, hey, hey... we're all entitled to our opinions. Ronnie is awesome for sure, but IMO he isn't as aesthetic as Jay (or you for that matter - great avatar pic). I merely used an analogy that I felt was representative of my opinion, that of a Humvee vs. a Ferrari. I wouldn't mind owning either, but a Ferrari is more aesthetic than a Humvee. Again, this is just my opinion.
> 
> BTW...I have a Ph.D. in linguistics - you used the 2nd person possessive pronoun "your" incorrectly. You should have began your opening sentence with "You're." I might be anal and slightly obsessive/compulsive, but I'm not crazy.
> 
> PEACE!!!
> 
> Oh snap! I'm no longer listed as a newbie... I'm a Jr. Member! Hoo-yah!!!



i would take a hummvee over a ferrari any day of the week

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> i would take a hummvee over a ferrari any day of the week


you hick! Ferrari's FTW

----------


## Undecided09

> i would take a hummvee over a ferrari any day of the week



haha, standard subjective to your argument response, haha...theres no argument among car lovers that a ferrari is a nicer car, you don't have to agree with the analogy, but accept if for what it is...

~M.A.D.

----------


## MrMent1on

> haha, standard subjective to your argument response, haha...theres no argument among car lovers that a ferrari is a nicer car, you don't have to agree with the analogy, but accept if for what it is...
> 
> ~M.A.D.


That Analogy is far off. you cannot use that analgoy becuase Jay is th eclosest looking thing to Ronnie. honestly its more closer to a *LAMBURGINIE vs. FERRARI.* they both look good to me.

----------


## Hackamaniac

> you hick! Ferrari's FTW


That is a dope ride..

----------


## SVTMuscle*

yeah I think its safe to say, i'd take a shot in the mouth for that car.

----------


## RuhlFreak55



----------


## RuhlFreak55

more better

----------


## Undecided09

> That Analogy is far off. you cannot use that analgoy becuase Jay is th eclosest looking thing to Ronnie. honestly its more closer to a *LAMBURGINIE vs. FERRARI.* they both look good to me.



Wise beyod ur years, as usual, lol...you know what I've actually come to realize though?? I don't have Colemans physique....I just don't like his personality one bit, thats really what i've finger pointed on....

~M.A.D.

----------


## C_Bino

Hey CSAR just wanted to agree with you on most points you made here and say welcome to the site as well. You showed great maturity with your responses and I usually wont put this in the open forum but its great to have a new member with respect and maturity like you.

BTW GO CUTLER...Mr Ment Im not in denial my friend. I know Jay has the better overall package. Ronnie needs to take some training tips form Jay on CALVES, ABS and TRI's...wow they are weak. Jay doesnt have any major weaknesses that compare to Ronnies. Sure I think Ronnie has better chest and bi's and back detail, but the difference isnt as major as it is between Jays calves, tris and abs over Ronnie.

----------


## C_Bino

Oh and BTW...

*LIGHTS OUT*
Wow legs and abs...I mean honestly no disrespect to Ronnie but can someone explain what the is? I mean that horrid looking mess on his stomach.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

Yeah it def looks like a sloppy bowl of spagetto's for his gut

----------


## C_Bino

> Yeah it def looks like a sloppy bowl of spagetto's for his gut


SVT man...I literally laughed out loud so hard there. That was hilarious.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

haha im glad i can keep the humor up man

----------


## Undecided09

As much as i don't like colemans personality, atleast he has a personality, Jay is so monotone and unemotional, I don't like that at all....P.S. my fav physique is prolly my man Johnnie Jackson, FYI....

~M.A.D.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

Johnny has a sick body! Not my favorite but def one of them. 
I agree, Jay has a very bitter attitude, i've met him before, he is very unemotional and enthusastic

----------


## THE_DOME

> Johnny has a sick body! Not my favorite but def one of them. 
> I agree, Jay has a very bitter attitude, i've met him before, he is very unemotional and enthusastic



thats confirmed on jay shitty attititude 

verfied johnny has a great body 

ronnies abs look genetically fd up

----------


## Undecided09

> thats confirmed on jay shitty attititude 
> 
> verfied johnny has a great body 
> 
> ronnies abs look genetically fd up



I love how you addressed every issue, hahaha....Yeah I've seen videos where Jay talks, and just the way he answers questions gives everything away...Its like hes too serious or something, I'm not saying you shouldn't be serious, I'm saying that hes just overboard, and that much focus and seriousness all the time can lead to negativity, doubt, etc, when things don't always go ur way....some of the best lessons I've learned in life are that nobodies perfect, and your always going to make mistakes, the only way to learn from your mistakes is to own up to them, laugh at urself when you do something dumb, and make sure you do your best to not make those same mistakes again....

~M.A.D.

----------


## collar

> Oh and BTW...
> 
> *LIGHTS OUT*
> Wow legs and abs...I mean honestly no disrespect to Ronnie but can someone explain what the is? I mean that horrid looking mess on his stomach.


jays not any better in that pic LOL.

----------


## AnabolicAndre

Ronnie Wont Win It.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> Ronnie Wont Win It.


thats fiction, Ronnie will win it, although i'd love to see him come in 2nd and the look on his face

----------


## MASTER

> jays not any better in that pic LOL.


gotta agree dude, jays abs look like shit as well in that pic!

----------


## C_Bino

Oh geez you guys get picky, you can tell he hasnt fully contracted them. But anything next to Ronnies looks like gold. Here you go haters...show me an ab shot from Ronnie that rivals this.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

both kinda look like busted dish of lo mein noodles, but what do you expect at 270+ pounds at 4% bodyfat

----------


## CSAR

Let's face it - neither Ronnie or Jay have the greatest of a**ominal structures.

Ronnie's got a huge linea alba separation, in addition to having rounded "chunky" obliques. Also, look at the musculature at the point of attachment between Ronnie's ribcage and a**ominal wall. The muscles there appear distended and stretched, which may suggest excessive GH use. You can literally draw a circle from the lower part of Ronnie's chest to the tops of his posing trunks. Ronnie's torso structure reminds me of another Mr. O, Lee Haney. Haney had similar a**ominal features (i.e., short torso, linea alba separation, etc.) but without the "chunky" obliques.

Jay's got a long torso with an irregular ab structure, appearing to have 5 abs on the right vs 4 abs on the left. Although Jay and Ronnie have similar waist sizes, Jay's appears wider when viewed head on and side-by-side with Ronnie. This is possibly due to his shorter height, longer torso, lighter complexion, etc. While Jay's obliques aren't the greatest, they are certainly less "chunky" than Ronnie's.

Please bear in mind that these are only my opinions and observations. In all honesty, I wouldn't mind looking like either one of these champions.

----------


## CSAR

> Oh geez you guys get picky, you can tell he hasnt fully contracted them. But anything next to Ronnies looks like gold. Here you go haters...show me an ab shot from Ronnie that rivals this.


Agreed!!

----------


## Superhuman

> My Prediction...
> 
> 1. Jay Cutler
> 2. Ronnie Coleman
> 3. Gustavo Badel
> 4. Dexter Jackson
> 5. Branch Warren


YO!!! look @ what my predictions were ^

these are the official results:
1. Jay Cutler! 
2. Ronnie Coleman 
3. Victor Martinez 
4. Dexter Jackson 
5. Melvin Anthony

----------


## CSAR

> YO!!! look @ what my predictions were ^
> 
> these are the official results:
> 1. Jay Cutler! 
> 2. Ronnie Coleman 
> 3. Victor Martinez 
> 4. Dexter Jackson 
> 5. Melvin Anthony


Dude, you were 3 for 5!! Pretty damn good!!

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

The arguments about ronnies"GH" gut are fairly apparent...what do you guys think??
also I have read that jays RT side of his body has muscular atrophy...any one have any ideas or thoughts on it? If you look in detail, he does seem to be smaller on his rt side.

----------


## marsab73

Rock On Jay.....well Deserved......anybody Have Links To Pics From The Show......what Did Branch Place..?

----------


## Superhuman

> Dude, you were 3 for 5!! Pretty damn good!!


hell yeah  :LOL:  i'm gonna bet on it next year and make some money

----------


## CSAR

http://www.flexonline.com/news/158

also...

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/2006olympia.htm

Check them out!!!!

----------

